# Audio Meet at Audio Advice - Hillington



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

Well folks

As the weather is looking better (I'm sure I'll regret writing that) we are holding a wee Audio Meet at our premises in Hillington on Saturday 28th February.

This is in conjunction with another Audio based forum but I just thought I would extend the invite to all Detailing World members too. I haven't been on much as we've been busy getting some big projects done so would be good to catch up .................

Its totally FOC and isnt only for people who have audio but is also open if you just want to see or hear whats involved in making a good audio system.

Its on between 11am and 3pm on Saturday 28th

All interested parties very welcome

See you there

Iain

*Audio Advice*


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool, will make the effort to come along...

Thanks for the PM as well mate...I will be in touch...

Cheers

Stevie


----------



## Steady_eddie (Aug 6, 2007)

hey, ive just been off the audio advice website and im hoping to get some component speakers, amp and subs. im getting a pioneer avicf900 fitted on monday as my last alpine double din got bumped in paisley. Will defo try and come along to this meet and sort out some new sounds.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Cool, might pop down, its only 2 miles from the house....sounds good.
Steve.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't make it on that day as I am still stuck working in Madrid... but I would be interested on some ideas for an audio upgrade for my XKR...

Nothing mega powerful, I prefer clarity to volume...and if you could figure out a way to hook up an Ipod......

well, I'll be your pal for life!

Cheers!

:thumb:


----------



## 0004BES (Jul 7, 2008)

I should be there but my car will be filthy. 2.5hr drive is never good


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Sounds good!!

Can I bring my AB Lance (karch) and SFF round to s*** to anyone interested?

Iain did you own a Subaru at one point?


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Pioneer*



Steady_eddie said:


> hey, ive just been off the audio advice website and im hoping to get some component speakers, amp and subs. im getting a pioneer avicf900 fitted on monday as my last alpine double din got bumped in paisley. Will defo try and come along to this meet and sort out some new sounds.


Eddie

We are a Pioneer dealer - have you bought the 900 or can we help?


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*cueball*



The Cueball said:


> I can't make it on that day as I am still stuck working in Madrid... but I would be interested on some ideas for an audio upgrade for my XKR...
> 
> Nothing mega powerful, I prefer clarity to volume...and if you could figure out a way to hook up an Ipod......
> 
> ...


Cheers!

Pals then - we'll be able to do something nice for you...... I am an SQ judge so also prefer quality to loud.

Come down for a listen to my Zafira and I'll show you some cool new kit. Digital amps that have lots of power and are very efficient and easy to hide.

:thumb:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Subaru?*



Dougster said:


> Sounds good!!
> 
> Can I bring my AB Lance (karch) and SFF round to s*** to anyone interested?
> 
> Iain did you own a Subaru at one point?


Didnt have a Subaru no - why??


----------



## ghost_walker (May 8, 2008)

pretty sure i can make that and i can stea..... ahem find inspiration for redoing my kit a bit


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Iain S said:


> Come down for a listen to my Zafira and I'll show you some cool new kit.
> 
> :thumb:


[/QUOTE]

Blue with twin exhausts? If it is, I've seen you about. Nice car.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Iain S said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Pals then - we'll be able to do something nice for you...... I am an SQ judge so also prefer quality to loud.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Nice one.....I'll give you a shout when I get back!!

Cheers

:thumb:


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Going to try and make it to this:thumb:


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Cueball*

Nice one.....I'll give you a shout when I get back!!

Cheers

:thumb:[/QUOTE]

Cueball

No bother - let me know when you're back and we'll get you sorted hopefully :thumb:


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Cheers*

Blue with twin exhausts? If it is, I've seen you about. Nice car.[/QUOTE]

Arden Blue Zaf yes - single exhaust but its probabaly me if your around Hillington area.

Call round and say hello :wave:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Just checked the Met Office website for Saturday.

Heavy rain!...Oh well, bring your waterproofs.....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Iain,

Would it be OK to pop in this Monday, I am off work and doing a bit of running around, so I thought it would be a good time?

:thumb:

Oh BTW, when you put Audio Advice into yell.com, you get two phone number one is a 0141 number and the other is a 01698 on.... both companies have the same address in hillington mind you????


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*final reminder*



The Cueball said:


> Hi Iain,
> 
> Would it be OK to pop in this Monday, I am off work and doing a bit of running around, so I thought it would be a good time?
> 
> ...


Cheers for heads up re phone number mix up - I'll get that sorted sir. Appreciate that :wave:

Aye call round Monday - we'll be there.

Our number is 01418826699

Ok folks -

Final reminder folks............................

Chat about audio - get a look around and get to hear some cool cars
Get some free advice and guidance on building a great sound system
Eat free rolls and drink tea / coffee

Our place 11am - 3pm :thumbs:

Cheers

Iain


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*thanks folks*

Well folks - thank you very much for your time today. I feel it all went well but apologise to anyone I didnt get a chance to talk to................. was a bit manic at times. We even had a forming of a queue at one point 

Glad some of you enjoyed yourself.

I have a really cool audio night planned for next couple of months but I still need to confirm with the man I want to host it for me.

It will be beneficial for anyone who has in interest in car audio - no matter what level they may be at 

Thanks again


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

I popped in for 2 mins wi the we fella on our way to Kilmacolm of all places! The audio shockwaves caught him a bit surprise and literally blew him away. Certainly some well-controlled, building shaking sounds coming out of the in-car audio. I thought the demo car was going to fall to bits at one point!!!!!!!

Great Unit you have there. Best wishes,

JOHN:thumb:


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Cheers*

Thanks very much

Was a good day overall :thumb:


----------

